# Otos spawned, need food



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

I moved my 10 Otos to my 75 gal. tank one weeks ago. the tank is new set up. Home of 5 adult ABN pleco and some crystal shrimps. I noticed some tiny fry on the wall taday. Do someone have experience how to grow brown algae?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

just set up a tank with 24hour lighting..throw some rocks and such in and the algae will grow on the rocks..then just move the rocks.

and congrats.

I would imagine they would feast on wafers also.


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

add any fertilizer?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

for algae? nah...I just had a 5gal that was on all of the time....nothing too special. With ferts, I would worry about getting the other types of algae


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

So the key for brown algae is 24 hrs lighting, and do I need old tank water or just tap water?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ok, let me preface by saying I have never actually tried to grow the algae on purpose. It was more as a side affect kinda thing.

But what I did was just leave the lights on all of the time. The tank at that point was cycled and aged.


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

My concern is how to grow soft brown algae without or with little other green algae. I remember like new tank setup, brand new tank during cycling, have some brown algae. or some on the filter mouth.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

ya it is usually a phase of new tank.

Brown algae loves silica, so if you use gravel or sand that is high in silica, that would promote their growth.

Also apparently old bulbs work also.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I also have had Otos spawn in my care, although I didn't do anything to take care of the little ones.

I'd have to imagine that you can also partially raise them, or at least provide a good starter food with the biofilm (aufwuchs?) that forms on stuff in your tank.
As hitch mentioned, you might want to try an older bulb or yellower bulb to encourage algal growth.


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

I am afraid the biofilms don't have much left. my plecos, shrimps, and tons of snail already ate them.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Maybe take some plant clippings and add them into the breeder box/tank?


----------

